

NYC's Touchscreen Subway Maps Are Finally Here, and They're Amazing - Anechoic
http://gizmodo.com/nycs-touchscreen-subway-maps-are-finally-here-and-the-1520953121

======
Jun8
Some information on HW other than the touchscreen would have been interesting.
On the Control Group product page
([http://www.controlgroup.com/mta.html](http://www.controlgroup.com/mta.html))
the only extra info I could find that these use Qualcomm's Gimbal BT beacon
technology.

------
magentaplacenta
How long until they're tagged/useless?

Also, most public transport riders don't want to touch anything. Wonder how
often those screens will be disinfected/cleaned?

~~~
untog
_How long until they 're tagged/useless?_

You could say that about most of the subway infrastructure, but the vast
majority of the system remains clean. As per the article: "the kiosks can be
power-washed".

 _Also, most public transport riders don 't want to touch anything. Wonder how
often those screens will be disinfected/cleaned?_

I think there are a noisy minority that care about this. The vast majority of
people I see are happy to hold onto rails as the train moves. I'm sure the
touchscreens work with gloves.

